# ARRRRGGGG SLOW INTERNET SUCKS



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 29, 2018)

One of my roommates just moved out of the house, and he just so happened to be the one whose name the house's internet service was in. I just ordered internet this morning in my name, but until then, I'm having to deal with this-

http://www.speedtest.net/result/7509372540

That's using my phone as a hotspot. My house's location has always been a bad spot for cell phone service. I'm used to a cable connection with speeds of 60/5 mbs that regularly actually gave 65/6 mbs.

Sorry, I just had to vent about my internet woes to someone that just might give a crap. Come on Charter self install kit, get here already.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 29, 2018)

Honestly it might be quicker to domesticate a few pigeons at that point.

RFC1149


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 29, 2018)




----------



## xvi (Jul 29, 2018)

I'm still on 1000/384 Kbps service from DSL with pretty poor cell coverage too, although it's not in a crowded area. I've got a special place picked out just outside my front door where the metal siding kinda reflects the cell connection out towards one of the nearby towers. The wireless just barely makes it inside the house (and works much better when the door is open). I've also had some occasional luck leaving my phone in my car on the window mount phone holder with the charger plugged in. I see speeds between 500Kbps and 20Mbps.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 29, 2018)

My father in law lives out in the country, his best option is 512k/64k DSL, and he doesn't typically actually get that. Oh, and his cell service is provided by a cell box running off his internet.

Only one person can use their cell phone at a time, and when they do the internet slows to a crawl. If someone tries to browse the web when someone else is on a call, the person on the phone can actually hear the call quality drop every time a page is loading!


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 29, 2018)

Here is some salt to your wound (my connection):
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mobile phone mobile data speed on 4G.





But only 3 years ago before i got fiber internet, i where forced to be on a slow, unstable 5/1 mbits kobber line.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 29, 2018)

Man that’s worst than my cell service speeds






Home internet


----------



## Vayra86 (Jul 29, 2018)

Tomgang said:


> Here is some salt to your wound (my connection):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GTFO please. Im in the country with the world's best % of coverage and internet penetration rates and Im stuck on a measly 2.5MB/s

Still no fiber projects nearby... sad story. Going to get cable soon, because this DSL is simply not going to be enough anymore between 2 separate VPNs active, plus my regular home usage... #firstworldproblems


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 29, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> GTFO please. Im in the country with the world's best % of coverage and internet penetration rates and Im stuck on a measly 2.5MB/s
> 
> Still no fiber projects nearby... sad story. Going to get cable soon, because this DSL is simply not going to be enough anymore between 2 separate VPNs active, plus my regular home usage... #firstworldproblems



Trust me that day you can get fiber, will be like day and night. Going from my kobber line to fiber is a jaw dropping exsperience. Not only fast, but so dam freaking stable to. 

But yeah 2,5 mbit line is not what i will call a speed by 2018 standart. That speed is something i had for like 10 years ago.


----------



## flmatter (Jul 30, 2018)

Some more salt   home network and cell


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jul 30, 2018)

when you get Charters Kit, reach out to them (if you arent already aware) & upgrade to their Free of charge (free meaning no more $$ over the 60/5 package) 100Mb/s-10Mb/s package, which is the new default, in place of the 60/5, atleast it is here in MA.


----------



## Kursah (Jul 30, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> when you get Charters Kit, reach out to them (if you arent already aware) & upgrade to their Free of charge (free meaning no more $$ over the 60/5 package) 100Mb/s-10Mb/s package, which is the new default, in place of the 60/5, atleast it is here in MA.



Same here in MT as well. They're also going to be offering "gigabit asynch cable" as well too.. it's going to be around 935Mbps down and 35Mbps up. Not sure the price on that yet.

If you are eligible for the upgrade, it won't be until after you're introductory discount expires when you're paying $64.99/mo for the Internet service. At that point you can contact the billing department and have them provision your modem for the 100/10 plan. At least that's how we've been doing it for folks up here. Took me a 9-minute phone call, 20 minutes after that the modem was rebooted and I consistently test at 120/14. Now if I could only get synchronous cable service in this area!!


----------



## RealNeil (Jul 30, 2018)

Fiber's coming to my home within a few months. I can't wait.
Until then I'm stuck with this.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 30, 2018)

RealNeil said:


> Fiber's coming to my home within a few months. I can't wait.
> Until then I'm stuck with this.
> View attachment 104606


Better than most in the US

Average consumers run 6MB/s-25MB/s


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 30, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> when you get Charters Kit, reach out to them (if you arent already aware) & upgrade to their Free of charge (free meaning no more $$ over the 60/5 package) 100Mb/s-10Mb/s package, which is the new default, in place of the 60/5, atleast it is here in MA.





Kursah said:


> Same here in MT as well. They're also going to be offering "gigabit asynch cable" as well too.. it's going to be around 935Mbps down and 35Mbps up. Not sure the price on that yet.
> 
> If you are eligible for the upgrade, it won't be until after you're introductory discount expires when you're paying $64.99/mo for the Internet service. At that point you can contact the billing department and have them provision your modem for the 100/10 plan. At least that's how we've been doing it for folks up here. Took me a 9-minute phone call, 20 minutes after that the modem was rebooted and I consistently test at 120/14. Now if I could only get synchronous cable service in this area!!



Yeah, I'm getting the 100/10 connection. I actually had the chance to get a 400Mb connection for another $25 a month, but considering how happy I was with the 60/5 connection, going from $45 a month to $70 a month didn't seem worth it for the extra speeds. 100/10 should be plenty, especially considering how far in the country I am -







RealNeil said:


> Fiber's coming to my home within a few months. I can't wait.
> Until then I'm stuck with this.
> View attachment 104606



You poor baby

My speeds this morning, the WIFI is blazing compared to yesterday- http://www.speedtest.net/result/7511295894


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 30, 2018)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Yeah, I'm getting the 100/10 connection. I actually had the chance to get a 400Mb connection for another $25 a month, but considering how happy I was with the 60/5 connection, going from $45 a month to $70 a month didn't seem worth it for the extra speeds. 100/10 should be plenty, especially considering how far in the country I am -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If that’s blazing I wonder what mine is


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 30, 2018)

Durvelle27 said:


> If that’s blazing I wonder what mine is



Honestly? If I got your speeds from my phone as a hot spot here at the house, I wouldn't bother getting cable internet. I barely game anymore, and 75% of my gaming is single player. I have unlimited data on my phone's service plan. And I have Direct TV for TV. I wouldn't be able to justify the cost of getting cable internet if I was able to maintain at least a 5/1 Mbps connection though my phone (fast enough for videos with minimal buffering).


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jul 30, 2018)

This is 2018. We shouldnt have to deal with these types of issues anymore.


----------



## windwhirl (Jul 30, 2018)

You're not the only one with Internet woes. You would think that because I live in Buenos Aires (just a block and half away from the nation's Supreme Court of Justice) I would have access to a reliable, fast, non-expensive Internet connection. 

You would be wrong. I'm paying 950 ARS a month (35 US dollars) for a crappy 6 Mbps down / 350Kbps upload connection, with download speeds falling to 2.1 Mbps most of the time.

And getting rid of the service is a nightmare. They take like two months to acknowledge that you want to stop using their internet service and two more months to actually disconnect it, if you're persistent enough. Otherwise they'll ignore you. And their payments records seem to always fail when you're getting rid of them, since they suddenly tell you that you owe them some money for some service.


----------



## Frick (Jul 30, 2018)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> This is 2018. We shouldnt have to deal with these types of issues anymore.



At least not in urban areas. On the other hand, this place was very early in fiber adoption in sweden, and that is pretty far from everything...


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 30, 2018)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Honestly? If I got your speeds from my phone as a hot spot here at the house, I wouldn't bother getting cable internet. I barely game anymore, and 75% of my gaming is single player. I have unlimited data on my phone's service plan. And I have Direct TV for TV. I wouldn't be able to justify the cost of getting cable internet if I was able to maintain at least a 5/1 Mbps connection though my phone (fast enough for videos with minimal buffering).


On a good day in the right area I can pull above 50 down on LTE


----------



## RealNeil (Jul 30, 2018)

BarbaricSoul said:


> You poor baby


Note the speeds in my sig and you'll see that I'm not getting anywhere near what I'm supposed to be getting.
While it ain't bad, (81 down) it's a rip-off for what I'm paying for it. (It should be 300 down)

I keep hearing that Fiber delivers full-speed anytime, day or night. That's what I want.
That's what we all should be getting but we never will, because of corporate greed fleecing our pockets.

Corporations run our government and ~*they*~ say what we'll get and when.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 30, 2018)

RealNeil said:


> Note the speeds in my sig and you'll see that I'm not getting anywhere near what I'm supposed to be getting.
> While it ain't bad, it's a rip-off for what I'm paying for it.
> 
> I keep hearing that Fiber delivers full-speed anytime, day or night. That's what I want.
> ...


Some locations actually already have fiber

We’re i live some areas have AT&T Fiber @1000MB

My particular neighborhood doesn’t, we’re limited to 200MB


----------



## RealNeil (Jul 30, 2018)

The state of Virginia is pushing for faster connections. (at least in my area) I live in a small town called Stanley.
Six months ago they installed brand new power poles in my town. They are much taller and they have space (double the crossbars) for many more wires on them. About four months ago, Fiber installation teams came through and put Fiber Cable onto the poles. Now we're waiting for a provider to enable it for us.
Up until now, Comcast Cable has had a stranglehold on fast internet speeds here. Yes, we can get DSL, but it's speeds are slow compared to Comcast. For my supposed 300 down (really more like 75-80 down), they hit me for $175.00 per month. That includes one TV with basic cable/local channels only because we need the local forecasts for my wife's commute to work.

Hopefully, Fiber will be all that it's talked up to be and not be insanely expensive to get. I can't wait to tell Comcast where to get off.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 30, 2018)

RealNeil said:


> The state of Virginia is pushing for faster connections. (at least in my area) I live in a small town called Stanley.
> Six months ago they installed brand new power poles in my town. They are much taller and they have space (double the crossbars) for many more wires on them. About four months ago, Fiber installation teams came through and put Fiber Cable onto the poles. Now we're waiting for a provider to enable it for us.
> Up until now, Comcast Cable has had a stranglehold on fast internet speeds here. Yes, we can get DSL, but it's speeds are slow compared to Comcast. For my supposed 300 down, they hit me for $175.00 per month. That includes one TV with basic cable/local channels only because we need the local forecasts for my wife's commute to work.
> 
> Hopefully, Fiber will be all that it's talked up to be and not be insanely expensive to get. I can't wait to tell Comcast where to get off.


Dang that’s exspensive 

I pay $100 total after taxes for 200MB/s Internet with Home security through Comcast and additional $40 for cable on 4 TVs with DVR and movie channels


----------



## RealNeil (Jul 30, 2018)

I think that it depends on whether there is viable competition in your area. They're not regulated and they always charge what they can get away with.
I know that they're ripping me off, but I don't have any other good options just yet.


**~~Soon~~**


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 30, 2018)

RealNeil said:


> I think that it depends on whether there is viable competition in your area. They're not regulated and they always charge what they can get away with.
> I know that they're ripping me off, but I don't have any other good options just yet.
> 
> 
> **~~Soon~~**


We have

Comcast 
AT&T
Hughes
Century Link
And some others


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 30, 2018)

Durvelle27 said:


> On a good day in the right area I can pull above 50 down on LTE



I've gotten over 60 Mbps before though my phone, but my house is not in the right area for those speeds.



RealNeil said:


> Note the speeds in my sig and you'll see that I'm not getting anywhere near what I'm supposed to be getting.
> While it ain't bad, (81 down) it's a rip-off for what I'm paying for it. (It should be 300 down)
> 
> I keep hearing that Fiber delivers full-speed anytime, day or night. That's what I want.
> ...



I get what your saying, but regardless, your phone wifi speeds would be more than adequate for me.



RealNeil said:


> The state of Virginia is pushing for faster connections. (at least in my area) I live in a small town called Stanley.
> Six months ago they installed brand new power poles in my town. They are much taller and they have space (double the crossbars) for many more wires on them. About four months ago, Fiber installation teams came through and put Fiber Cable onto the poles. Now we're waiting for a provider to enable it for us.
> Up until now, Comcast Cable has had a stranglehold on fast internet speeds here. Yes, we can get DSL, but it's speeds are slow compared to Comcast. For my supposed 300 down (really more like 75-80 down), they hit me for $175.00 per month. That includes one TV with basic cable/local channels only because we need the local forecasts for my wife's commute to work.
> 
> Hopefully, Fiber will be all that it's talked up to be and not be insanely expensive to get. I can't wait to tell Comcast where to get off.





Durvelle27 said:


> Dang that’s exspensive
> 
> I pay $100 total after taxes for 200MB/s Internet with Home security through Comcast and additional $40 for cable on 4 TVs with DVR and movie channels



I live just outside of Smithfield VA, which is country, but it's only 30 minutes to Norfolk. We were using Charter Spectrum for internet and TV before this week. Had Charter's 60/5 internet, TV with the Silver channel package, plus a home phone. Our bill was around $220 a month after running out of promotional offers and what not to lower our bill after 4 years of use. After tomorrow, we'll have Charter Spectrum's 100/10 internet, DirectTV choice channel package with NFL Sunday ticket, and dumped the house phone. Bill for the next year for both internet and TV will be around $120. and the year after around $160. Verizon is installing FIOs here in Hampton Roads, but it's going to be years before they get it out here where I live.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 31, 2018)

DAMN IT, 6:30 PM and FedEx hasn't been here. Guess I have one more day on pathetically slow internet


----------



## Arjai (Jul 31, 2018)

It will get better, @BarbaricSoul , patience. Enjoy a good book, go for a walk most things are just as good, without a wifi connection.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Aug 1, 2018)

No books here at the house I haven't already read, and it's been raining every day for the past week.


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 1, 2018)

BarbaricSoul said:


> One of my roommates just moved out of the house, and he just so happened to be the one whose name the house's internet service was in. I just ordered internet this morning in my name, but until then, I'm having to deal with this-
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net/result/7509372540
> 
> ...




this is america!  don't catch you slippin now - que the music video


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Aug 2, 2018)

FedEx screwed up my delivery somehow. The modem still hasn't gotten here.


edit 
Aug 2nd Finally


----------



## phill (Aug 4, 2018)

You guys still have internet speeds I can only dream of...   





One day I'll have faster internet...  Have no idea when that might be but...  So much for Fibre connections in the UK...


----------



## silkstone (Aug 4, 2018)

I don't know why everyone rants about fiber.  These are my fiber speeds


----------



## Vayra86 (Aug 4, 2018)

BarbaricSoul said:


> FedEx screwed up my delivery somehow. The modem still hasn't gotten here.
> 
> 
> edit
> Aug 2nd Finally



I guess even fast internet can take long 



silkstone said:


> I don't know why everyone rants about fiber.  These are my fiber speeds
> 
> View attachment 104868



You have 3 MB upload mate. That's the upper limit of my download speed..

And Ping 2ms...


----------

